# 420b hydraulic fluid



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what kind of hydraulic fluid other than that of the Case brand that I can use for my 420b's transmission, loader/backhoe system, power steering, etc. I'm going to use CASE FLUID ONLY in my torque converter as I hear their kind of sensitive. This tractor needs a good draining with new filters and fluid...Thanks..David


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Should be able to use hytran in transmission and Dextron in powersteering and pto. Don't have manual for your model but this is what the requirements are for the 800 series;
caseman-d


----------



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Caseman, What about the loader/backhoe?..David


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

David,
If you don't have any leaks you could use hytran also. Due to high price of hytran if you have leaks a food grade of cheaper hydraulic oil will work. If using the hoe hard you may want to stay with a better grade of oil.
caseman-d


----------



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*CASE 310B*

Any advise apreciated, I have a Case 310B Loader/backhoe
I need to replace the loader and backhoe cylinders or find the right seal kits for them. 
Also the bushings and bolts for the plate arms on the backhoe. 
I dont know the H.P. or Year of the 310B?
When I add hydro fluid evrything works fine, when I lift unit off the ground it slowly sinks down and the lift cylinder on backhoe will not lift under load.
Any suggestions or help apreciated.


----------



## jpgrimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

where to add hyrdolic fluid to a case 420 b backhoe?


----------

